

Show HN: Travel Butler – Recommends what to pack, where to eat and what to see - sebabytes
http://travelbutler.net

======
smt88
Saw a loading animation for 5 seconds and almost left. There's no reason for a
static/informational landing page to have a loading animation. Your assets
aren't massive except for this one:
[http://travelbutler.net/images/bg-2.png](http://travelbutler.net/images/bg-2.png)

You should make that a JPEG and play with the quality level. You could
probably get that down to a few hundred KB.

~~~
sebabytes
Hi, thanks, you're totally right. The image assets were a mess. Just fixed it,
should load a lot faster now.

------
sebabytes
Hi, I'm Sebastian. This is my third iOS app and something I've used as a
prototype myself for a while. I found it useful and therefore finished and
published the app now - hope you like it as well. Let me know if you have any
questions!

~~~
sebabytes
Here's the direct App Store link to skip the landing page:
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id906336042/](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id906336042/)

